# desperately in love



## emffb1

I have been separated from my husband for 4 years after a dreadful 8 yrs of married hatred. i have 2 children. 2 and a half years ago i met a wonderful man and we fell head over heels in love. we had a wonderful relationship for over a year. then he began to become distant and act differently towards me. he has an acquaintance who he started attending bible study classes with a year ago about the time he started to change. about 10 days ago he told me he loves me with all his heart but cant be with me anymore because it is a sin in gods eyes. apparently this man has been trying to reel my partner in for about 8 years now. we have talked a lot over the last few days and i am relieved to a degree that at least i now know what has been going on in his head. i am all he has outside of this church. no one else in the world cares about him. especially not these supposed people of god. i am so scared. we work together and as good as live together and i dont know what to do. he keeps telling me that he still loves me but he has to leave soon. he has a lot of past issues and thinks he can solve these by being reborn. they are a fundementalist evangelic group and he knows nothing about them except what they have told him. i havedone plenty of research and it is all very negative and bitter. SOMEONEPLEASE HELP. it is making him ill


----------



## that_girl

Yea. I don't do "born againers". He's on his path though...not much you can do.


----------



## emffb1

i have been trying to veer him away from it as much as possible for the last 10 days. trying to get him to focus on our business (which has been suffering because he is being so negative not because he is sinning by being with me as he seems to think) i have been trying to reassure him of how much i love him. he has said he doesnt know what he is going to do but he cant turn away from god because he is afraid of him.


----------

